# Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

This is what Hella engineers came up with when testing the InPro hid looks:

CLICK on the picture (which btw is right off of Hellas server!)



_Quote »_Good looks alone are not enough - especially in the area of lighting. The aspect which is initially to the fore is of course the price, which makes the choice seem clear. Yet the more favourable price of replica headlamps quickly turns out to be all but favourable when the devices are inspected more closely. The examination of two retrofit headlamps made in the Far East currently on the market for the BMW 3 Series (E36) revealed a sobering result: Under objective and reproducible test conditions, the competitors did not stand up to comparison with the Hella headlamp. They did not even meet the required values prescribed for the relevant approval tests! 
As an OE supplier, Hella continually has to meet the high demands made by the automotive industry concerning both quality and value for money. For this reason, all Hella's products are subjected to a comprehensive range of tests before they are given the green light to go on general issue. Headlamps for the aftermarket have to fulfil the same quality criteria as those for Original Equipment for vehicle manufacturers. The criteria according to which manufacturers work in low-wage countries seem pretty obvious following extensive comparative tests: To produce and sell as quickly and cheaply as possible. Product quality and safety for car drivers are not even in the running here.
Two retrofit headlamps produced in Asia for the BMW 3 Series (E36) were tested under standardised test conditions for light performance, air-tightness and vibration resistance. In comparison, the corresponding Hella headlamp was scrutinised under the same test conditions. The technical light test was followed by a splashwater test, condensation test, high-pressure cleaner test and checks on resistance to changes in temperature, heat resistance in the operating state and vibration resistance. 
The test results show that good looks are not enough: The light values of the replica headlamps from the Far East did not comply with the prescribed values. The optical effect of the light guide rings which are the characteristic feature of these headlamps clearly dominates, but is not achieved due to the weak light values of these position lights (between four and ten times weaker than prescribed). The dipped beam and main beam modules reveal serious and thus safety-related weaknesses, in that they are not adjusted correctly to one another in the two replica headlamps. In the case of the dipped beam light of one of the tested replica headlamps, the maximum permissible glare value is exceeded by more than double! In addition, an edge in the glass of the projection lens produces additional glare.
Inferior production quality and a poor fit must also be noted. The reflector of one of the headlamps is not fixed into the housing firmly enough. Since it can be moved by hand and has plenty of leeway, it would not survive a journey along a bumpy road or one full of potholes. This is demonstrated by the vibration test.
The test results for the Hella retrofit headlamp for the BMW 3 Series show that the technical quality of this brand product leaves the Far East competition way behind, despite the similarity in outward appearances: A clear cut-off produced by the dipped beam light, exact adherence to all prescribed values, extremely bright long-range main beam light that is exactly adjusted to the dipped beam as well as an exact fit and production quality on OE level all deliver the unequivocal proof of the top quality and innovative lighting technology of this headlamp. 


http://www.hella-press.de/sear...r=eng


_Modified by Cullen at 10:11 AM 11-13-2004_


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Cullen)*

Can you post a link for the actual article where you got the picture from? I am interested on reading it








Thanks!


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (vR32)*

What test did they do to get that?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Turbo-D)*

They ran vibration/climate/light ouput/build quality tests


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Cullen)*

where is this write up, i would like to read it
thanks


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Turbo-D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo-D* »_where is this write up, i would like to read it
thanks

See top!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_This is what Hella engineers came up with when testing the InPro hid looks:

CLICK on the picture (which btw is right off of Hellas server!)




For those who knows lighting it is very easy to identify the pictured light but the angeleye rings and the word "PRO" is even clearly visible in the upper section of the turnsignal.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Turbo-D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo-D* »_What test did they do to get that?


_Quote, originally posted by *Hella* »_Brief information regarding the picture 
Say goodbye to their indicators! In the course of the heat resistance test, the lens of the indicator of the replica headlamp melted. 


Now you have to make an EMPHASIS that every other item by InPro is from different factories so this info and picture needs to be looked at as a specific PRODUCT. Everyone who has ever sold these including ourselves have learned the hard way what they are like.


_Modified by Cullen at 10:23 AM 11-13-2004_


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Cullen)*

I hope thats a womans hand in the pic.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_I hope thats a womans hand in the pic. 

Heh you should see mine Im a Milkaholic..


----------



## Proulus (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Cullen)*

So where do they talk about the golf lights? I mean, those look to be the inpro golf projectors right? but the article is about bmw lights? So is there more that I'm missing somewhere?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Proulus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Proulus* »_So where do they talk about the golf lights? I mean, those look to be the inpro golf projectors right? but the article is about bmw lights? So is there more that I'm missing somewhere?

Smae factory makes both of those and its said that a picture says more than 1000words








http://www.hella-press.de/picts/00011702.jpg


----------



## vwjettayear (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (Cullen)*

Do you have any information about the lights you sell for Golf IV?
The projector lights..


----------



## Proulus (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Hella test of InPro Mk4 HID looks (vwjettayear)*

Yeah, my inpro's suck pretty bad, I had to do a lot of crap to the internals to get them to work, I think two adjuster's are shot, one of my fog's isn't lined up right (either one is too high or the other is too low). But I got em working pretty good. I don't really like the way the fk's look, and hella's lame ass didn't have theirs out when I bought mine. If you want projectors for your golf, save up a little more and get the hella ones from cullen when they come out. They even look better than oem hid's imho


----------

